# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Murders

## dlambe

Arriving on July 10th to celebrate our 25th anniv. We have been to Anguilla twice before. Loved the beaches. We change it up with st Bart. Reading about the murders and unrest really makes me think is this where I want to go on holiday? The agent who we book with thinks its just two kids having o much liquor. That's not what it sounds to me. Any real true feedback would be very appreciated

----------


## LindaP

diambe,,
      Where are you staying; a resort or villa??  We were just there in February, and we stayed 3 nights at Cusinart...which I felt very safe in (and I think any high end resort would be the same)....and 4 nights at a B&B in Sandy Ground.
   We walked to Elvis' Beach bar and Pumphouse,and I still felt safe........personally, I think you just have to be aware , especially at night.  
   I am not sure how I would feel if I were in a villa......but like I said, I think any respectable hotel would be safe.

----------


## Peter NJ

It is not just two kids full of booze..Your TA is clueless,sorry..It is about two rival gangs East end vs West end..I really didn't want to post about the Murders for fear of scaring people away,but it is what it is...Tourists are not getting shot,and if you're not out looking for drugs at 2 am you should be fine..I would not stay in an isolated villa..Any Hotel big or small and you should be good to go..Where are you staying?

----------


## dlambe

Thanks for your feedback. We are staying in a villa in long pond area. Not familiar with the area. We last rented a villa in Meads Bay.

----------

